
Hallucinogen use in the U.S. (2018) - nashke
https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0306460318305355
======
nashke
I am one of the authors, AMA

~~~
eip
Define hallucinogen.

~~~
nashke
The survey is based on DSM-5 criteria, hence it includes under the
"Hallucinogen" group several substances which are not classic serotonergic
psychedelics, and excludes MDMA which is categorized under "Club drugs".
Substances included in the study are: Lysergic Acid Diethylamide (LSD),
peyote, mescaline, psilocybin, anticholinergics, N,N-Dimethyltryptamine (DMT),
2,5-Dimethoxy-4-methylamphetamine (DOM), Dimethoxybromoamphetamine (DOB),
Salvia divinorum, dextromethorphan, and phencyclidine.

Based on previous epidemiological studies, a significant majority of
"hallucinogen" users (as defined above) are in fact users of classic
serotonergic psychedelics (such as LSD, psilocybin, mescaline and DMT).

